# Wintertime fishing in Jax



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Since this will be my first winter season fishing these waters - like to get an idea what to expect.

Surf and Pier I am thinking Reds? Blues (how big do they get here?) Whiting and Croaker (maybe) Flounder? Anything else?

How about the creeks and river (shore based areas) what are the species to expect?

Muchos Gracias Senors!


----------



## seasnake (Jan 21, 2007)

Bull reds!!!!! If you like bridge fishing on heckscher, you will love it during the winter, trout mania.. Always make sure you have big bait on heavy tackle if you are fishing deep water this time of year(crab and cut). I like arties under channel lights at night, trout do too.. Jea has nice warm water that brings alot of rat and slot reds, black drum and trout. Last december we limited on trout 4 nights in a row at the sisters creek bridge, probably losing 40% of our catch on the way up that big ole' bridge. Early this year the blues came around. Dont waste your money on gulp late in the year, blues will trash them as they will any other soft plastic.. If the blues are thick i use a spoon or gotcha, and catch shark candy..

The flounder are thinned out near the beginning of the year but, december is when i have caught my largest flatties..


----------



## seasnake (Jan 21, 2007)

The world record flounder was caught in december...


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

True advice SS. Also,Guana holds fish all year. Last Feb My buddies were destroying the Flatties in February when the dam would run.

Big whiting in the surf.

The main attraction in the winter oround here for me is Sheepshead. Land based Sheepshead fishing around here can be tricky and sometimes perilous. It requires some advanced jetty climbing skills and the ability to climb onto the upper buttresses of the nassau sound bridge. It can be done from the Jax Pier with good success as well.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

BigEdD said:


> Since this will be my first winter season fishing these waters - like to get an idea what to expect.
> 
> Surf and Pier I am thinking Reds? Blues (how big do they get here?) Whiting and Croaker (maybe) Flounder? Anything else?
> 
> ...


Ed,

I don't get it. In this post you are asking for advice on wintertime fishing because this is your first year here, yet the post directly above a guy is asking for advice on a rod weight to buy for his use down here in Florida around Christmas time. You jump right on it like you are the foremost authority. Your advice is to buy a HEAVER because of conditions-- how would you know? Your advice is too often quickly forthcoming, but with little if any personal experience and frequently flawed. There are posts like the one above when you should seize the opportunity to say nothing.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Sea Level said:


> Ed,
> 
> I don't get it. In this post you are asking for advice on wintertime fishing because this is your first year here, yet the post directly above a guy is asking for advice on a rod weight to buy for his use down here in Florida around Christmas time. You jump right on it like you are the foremost authority. Your advice is to buy a HEAVER because of conditions-- how would you know? Your advice is too often quickly forthcoming, but with little if any personal experience and frequently flawed. There are posts like the one above when you should seize the opportunity to say nothing.


This is my fourth year here. So I know WHAT the CoNDITIONS are. First year to winter fish. And I've talked to guys (Barty B) who have lived here for many years. Is it a crime to repeat info I got from other sources? So I gave him information that I had. By the way, WHAT's it to you??? And if you think my INFORMATION is flawed then why don't you chime in with the correct info?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Uh-Oh....opcorn:


----------



## Pierside (Oct 2, 2007)

Let's not let this get out of hand. Already lost 2 this week from the sight for tempers. Don't want to lose anybody else. Enthusiasm is not a crime and constructive advice or correction is valuable as long as it is done with a cool head. Just my take on things.


----------



## Keila's Daddy (Sep 26, 2007)

And I think BigEdD made a good suggestion to the guy. IF I had to have only one pole for a week of unforseen weather, I would like to have something I could use if it turned out nice or if it was horrific. I can always use a heaver, but if there is a noreaster, my 7 footer is about as useless as a football bat! But I agree, lets not have anymore confrontations right off the bat!


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Sea Level*

Here is a thread - with the same words coming out of Barty B's mouth:

http://pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43694

If you don't like me, just say so. Its no sweat. I fish and enjoy fishing with anyone. But I've also increased my knowledge and continually seek more knowledge and am HAPPY to SHARE what I KNOW, and am not ASHAMED to ask questions when I DON'T KNOW.
That's all I have to say.


----------



## Pierside (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you BigEdD, a point well taken and from what I have seen and heard of BartyB, he knows his business.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Well Guys,While I highly enjoy the all this butt smoochin, I will say this. I have known Jeff (SeaLevel) for a few years now and the man knows his stuff, I would readily heed any advice he has to give.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

OK I went back and read that thread that Ed refrenced... That lastlittle bit of advice was was just a "oh by the way" type thing Just in case we were to have foul weather during his trip. Which we didn't. I knew he was bringing more than one rod,so I simply advised him to pack a heavy one just in case.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

That's alright. I'll just shut up.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

I am guessing this bit of advice was flawed to.

http://pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45811


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

And this one:
http://pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45797


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Let it go Ed... Your starting to sound like Jettypark.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Pierside said:


> Thank you BigEdD, a point well taken and from what I have seen and heard of BartyB, he knows his business.


Barty don't know his azz from a fly swatter...:--|




























(Ducks and covers).......opcorn:


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

back to topic & this may be a stupid question-- do you guys ever catch any striper/rockfish down there?


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Different continents Barty - JP had the hot latin blood - I've got the hot African blood - lol


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

My UNDERSTANDING is rarely mama - but you best ask some of the guys who actually fish here.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Whatever just chill 

I'll show ya a fly swatter Robbie boy  Just bring you "how to catch Pompano" notes Wednesday...I'll autograph it for ya

No Mama...Well Stripers, Yes but ours are allergic to salt water, We only have them in the river. Seriously, They dont run on the beach here, I WISH they did.....You hang around in the FL forum a lot dontcha I know, You just love all us FL boys


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

fishinmama said:


> ...do you guys ever catch any striper/rockfish down there?


28 years fishing in NE Florida and I've never seen one... But Barty can catch anything that swims, so I'm sure he has 

Did I ever tell you about the time Barty caught a sperm whale on a fly rod?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

All the while singing "Hey, Hey, I wanna be a Rock Star"...opcorn:


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

barty b said:


> I know, You just love all us FL boys


hah! you yanking my chain or what? I love all the people, man! 
maybe those fl waters are just too warm for the stripers.
just trying to defuse what looked like it might be getting ugly -- sorry to offend, but yes, i do enjoy reading the FL forums, as i do all the others - i love all the people, man! & all the fish- i envy the Fl guys with all the species out there for them to catch!


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Pierside said:


> .. and from what I have seen and heard of BartyB, he knows his business.


I agree. He certainly does. He's one hell of a furniture salesman....


----------



## seasnake (Jan 21, 2007)

the ultimate warrior says- "this thread is gonna go crazy, on the shuttle".... Matthews-to-south we catch a few... They are attracted to the candy kids throw in the water at mosh..

The state stocks a certain percentaige each year.. They are probably pressured horribly.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

fishinmama said:


> hah! you yanking my chain or what? I love all the people, man!
> maybe those fl waters are just too warm for the stripers.
> just trying to defuse what looked like it might be getting ugly -- sorry to offend, but yes, i do enjoy reading the FL forums, as i do all the others - i love all the people, man! & all the fish- i envy the Fl guys with all the species out there for them to catch!


 Your welcome here anytime FM.... I dont know what it is with the stripers, We have some decent sized ones up in the river, Up to about 30-40 lbs i've heard. Lots of little schoolies in the 5-10lb range. They just never leave the fresh water.

Wanna buy a Sofa? Maybe a new Bedroom set? C'mon I know you need a lamp!


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

barty  
when we are not fishing the sandy hook nj area we get stripers here in Pa in freshwater too -- DE river -- personal best 26# 12 oz (from the river, couple yrs ago)-- usually on eels, or on trout (freshwater) as bait 
do you have lamp that has a striper finial?


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

fishinmama said:


> back to topic & this may be a stupid question-- do you guys ever catch any striper/rockfish down there?


Not a stupid question Mama.

The Winter / Spring (I believe it was early March.) of 2001 there was a 22 pound Striper caught from the surf just north of the Flagler Beach pier. The man who caught it had no idea what it was. He took it across the street to "Big Al's Bait and Tackle" and asked what it was. Big Al, being a Jersey boy, recognized it immediately. There were pictures taken of the fish, which were displayed in local papers. 

The belief was that the fish was "lost" -- since they prefer cooler water. The fish was allegedly caught on a "Fishbite". 

I did not see the fish and I don't know the angler, but that is the story around the northern part of central Florida. But then as I get older I may get forgetful as well as cranky.

As Barty stated,Stripers are regularly caught by boat fishermen who target them in the deep holes of the St. Johns river in downtown Jacksonville. There was the occasional one caught in the Mayport Naval Station turning basin by sailors fishing at night from the fantail of their destroyers.

Mama, I recognize you are just trying to "lighten" things up -- good job! Good fishing to you!


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

sea level -- interesting.
i know they are often caught in NC in the winter mo - believe Jan is particularly a strong season there & i just assumed they continued south.
i just googled FL saltwater regs & FL freshwater regs -- unless i misread stripers are not even listed in the sw regs, but are in the fw regs. how bout that!


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

fishinmama said:


> sea level -- interesting.
> i know they are often caught in NC in the winter mo - believe Jan is particularly a strong season there & i just assumed they continued south.
> i just googled FL saltwater regs & FL freshwater regs -- unless i misread stripers are not even listed in the sw regs, but are in the fw regs. how bout that!


The Florida Stripers are found in freshwater rivers which empty into the Gulf of Mexico. Fish exceeding 30 pounds have been caught in the Apalachicola River.


----------



## F I LetsGoFishin (Apr 24, 2007)

Sea Level said:


> The Florida Stripers are found in freshwater rivers which empty into the Gulf of Mexico. Fish exceeding 30 pounds have been caught in the Apalachicola River.



Actualy there are quite a few Stripers caught in our brackish St. Johns River from Down town jax on south. Over the years I have seen many over 15# but only a few over 20 with the average being around 6#. The best time of year to catch then is January - February fishing the most overcast windy days you can. Live bait on bottom or jigs seem to work best but I have seen a few brought in on plugs around the both the Mathews and Buckman Bridges. I can not recall ever seeing one caught from shore but have seen them brought in on the bridges around Green cove Springs (Old Shands)


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Sea Level said:


> Ed,
> 
> I don't get it. In this post you are asking for advice on wintertime fishing because this is your first year here, yet the post directly above a guy is asking for advice on a rod weight to buy for his use down here in Florida around Christmas time. You jump right on it like you are the foremost authority. Your advice is to buy a HEAVER because of conditions-- how would you know? Your advice is too often quickly forthcoming, but with little if any personal experience and frequently flawed. There are posts like the one above when you should seize the opportunity to say nothing.



LOL  I'm with you on this one. LOL


----------

